# First real standard poodle groom in a year!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure looks like you nailed it to me! The shaved ears work surprisingly well -- I don't think I've ever seen them on anything other than a German.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful! She looks fantastic and it sounds like you nailed it!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty Poodle and you did a great job ! I just don't like most real standard cuts. I guess that is good, I don't have the skills to do one if I did...5 stars!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!! Great job


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ya nailed it! Fantastic job!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Rather classy looking, I think.

Ok, the description given is priceless, though! lol:
*My client wanted, I quote: "Pants on her so she doesn't look inappropriate, a short sleeved jacket, a big topknot that doubles as a hoodie (lol) shave those ears and fancy pom poms on the front feet."*


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She looks gorgeous. May I add that your client sounds a bit like me when I go to the groomer. Lol


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, you nailed it! Great job ! Love seeing the grooming photos here--this is a standout. What did the owner say on pickup? I too love the request itself .


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

This looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Rather classy looking, I think.
> 
> Ok, the description given is priceless, though! lol:
> *My client wanted, I quote: "Pants on her so she doesn't look inappropriate, a short sleeved jacket, a big topknot that doubles as a hoodie (lol) shave those ears and fancy pom poms on the front feet."*


HAHA I know I lol'ed super hard especially about "pants so she doesn't look inappropriate" I think I was laughing for the whole 2 1/2 hours I groomed her.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

My babies said:


> She looks gorgeous. May I add that your client sounds a bit like me when I go to the groomer. Lol


You sound like a fun client then! This guy definitely was, very happy guy loved his lady spoo sooo much I could tell she was his world I love seeing that.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Yep, you nailed it! Great job ! Love seeing the grooming photos here--this is a standout. What did the owner say on pickup? I too love the request itself .


He screamed! Lol it was a happy scream, he gushed and cooed and cheered over her, his baby just soaked it all in with this quiet kind of dignity but her tail was just a-waggin', he booked for 4 weeks out and tipped $30 bucks. Happy owners make my day.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> HAHA I know I lol'ed super hard especially about "pants so she doesn't look inappropriate" I think I was laughing for the whole 2 1/2 hours I groomed her.


guys can be funny. i remember walking my lowchen once - he was in the lowchen show cut - also called the lion cut. along came a male turista with two female friends. they commented amongst themselves on my dog's cut and then the guy started making fun of it. he and the two women really yucked it up when he came up with reason no.1 for the cut: "my ass is hot." i was so annoyed that i almost said, "that explains why you don't have a beard," but i didn't. i realized afterwards (looooong afterwards) that as a male talking about a male dog, he was probably embarrassed. probably the same basis for so much male opposition to having a poodle.

it's okay to flame me now! :flame:


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

patk said:


> guys can be funny. i remember walking my lowchen once - he was in the lowchen show cut - also called the lion cut. along came a male turista with two female friends. they commented amongst themselves on my dog's cut and then the guy started making fun of it. he and the two women really yucked it up when he came up with reason no.1 for the cut: "my ass is hot." i was so annoyed that i almost said, "that explains why you don't have a beard," but i didn't. i realized afterwards (looooong afterwards) that as a male talking about a male dog, he was probably embarrassed. probably the same basis for so much male opposition to having a poodle.
> 
> it's okay to flame me now! :flame:


I certainly will not flame you! It's true I see men much more often than women get really bent out of shape about certain haircuts or dye jobs on dogs than females, sometimes to the point of I want to turn around and ask if its possible just seeing my dog that way is physically hurting them because they sure are fussing loudly about it. Any dog that seems a threat to some guy's idea of tough or masculine seemed to trigger SOME men into a state. I was walking my five Pomeranians who are the most excellent dogs anyone could ask for (people friendly, all size dog friendly, cat friendly and QUIET) this guy with this massive ill mannered dog starts complaining and laughing loudly at my ''little fuzzy rats that aren't real dogs'', I was irritated but my dogs handled it better than I could they walked by the jerk just as proud and calm and perfect, past his manic shepherd that was frothing at the mouth, barking, growling and pulling at his leash tangling his owner as he screamed at him to heel. I'm sure I will get lots of rude comments when I get my poodle and put her in a continental (people shave everything in my town and tend to love their tough looking pooches).


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome!!! I would have looked at them and said "Huh?"


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Where do you live? You could groom my dogs anytime!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE it. I wish we had more spoos come into the shop. All the poodles that come in request "I don't want them to look like a poodle...fuzzy face, round feet and no pom pom tail". There was a really funny man that came in with his beautiful small blue spoo and he gushed all over her too when he came to pick her up...I loved seeing an older man loving on his "froo froo girly dog". I think we only have 6 spoos come into our shop, they aren't too common around here.

BUT for the service dog foundation I volunteer at they have 3 spoos and may need a groomer a little closer. So I think I got my wish! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

all that jazz said:


> Where do you live? You could groom my dogs anytime!


Aww well thank you! I'm in Tacoma WA.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Michelle said:


> Absolutely LOVE it. I wish we had more spoos come into the shop. All the poodles that come in request "I don't want them to look like a poodle...fuzzy face, round feet and no pom pom tail". There was a really funny man that came in with his beautiful small blue spoo and he gushed all over her too when he came to pick her up...I loved seeing an older man loving on his "froo froo girly dog". I think we only have 6 spoos come into our shop, they aren't too common around here.
> 
> BUT for the service dog foundation I volunteer at they have 3 spoos and may need a groomer a little closer. So I think I got my wish! *fingers crossed*


I know!!! I do a lot of teddy bear faces for poodles and while cute I am super happy to get a poodle in that I get to shave the face! I only do like 3 spoos as regulars (spoos are super rare around my town) all great kiddos but they usually get uninspired field clips. :/


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Great job!!! She looks fantastic and proud of her new clip  I love how the owner reacted. Those moments must be the ones you treasure! And a great tip too!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes you did! Very nice job.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How awesome!!! Thanks for sharing such a cool happy story!! And also thanks for sharing your talent with us !! Great job!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

